# how to play unreal 2004 multiplayer on hamachi server with my friends.



## Rockstar11 (May 27, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/06a.gif how to play Unreal 2004 multiplayer online game on hamachi server with my friends.
can i play multiplayer game in Unreal 2004 DEMO version ?
help please.... thanks in advance.... 

help....

bump...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 28, 2008)

bump......


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 28, 2008)

I think just start a network in hamachi nd ask him to join the network. Then one of u host nd the other will be able to find the server under LAN.
BTW, both systems needs different s/n [or a patch can do] to work properly.

And yup, demo too can work the same way.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2008)

hmm.. okk 
thanks 
game try karke dekhta hoon.....


----------

